# Menstration and IBS



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi ya'll! I was just wondering, does anyone else have the IBS-D go absolutley balistic during their period? I know when I am going to start my period 2 days before I do due to the IBS going nuts! During the whole 5 days I have terrible cramps, terrible bleeding and D all day and all night. Any suggestions? Any relief? I had a depo shot last month to try and stop my periods and see if that helps, but I menstrated again this month so I don't know if it even worked.Thanks all, look forward to some suggestions!Gina


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is a pretty common issue. Woman who do not have IBS or other GI problems often have GI symptoms around their period.K.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Gina! I have ulcerative colitis and every time I get my period, it goes nutso! So, I asked my g.i. and he said yes, it happens. The reason is that when your body experiences stress, it exarebates symptoms. This can be any stress and of course, the monthly cycle is a stressor. So, yes, what you're going thru is normal! It sucks, but its o.k. Oh, I have to say this, I was on the depo shot and had a really bad experience. I only tell you this to warn you. It caused me to bleed for an entire month. Not all goes thru this, but it happens. My doc said its b/c it causes the estrogen to go low and the progesterone high. I had to stop it, go on plant estrogen for a little while(maybe 2 weeks) and then start a new birth control. The depo made me very moody and such. I'm not trying to scare you or anyone else, I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Z-girl,Thanks for the info. I've actually been on depo before. I've never had too bad of side effects besides gaining about 5lbs. BUT even with my tubes tied and depo, I conceived my now 3 year old daughter! So if anyone is using depo as a birth control, WATCH OUT! Since the birth of Raylynn, I had my tubes cut and burned and am only using the depo shot to HOPEFULLY stop my menstration.... Thanks again!Gina


----------

